# photo personnelle compte utilisateur et carnet d'adresse



## josfer (12 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai fouillé dans les forums mais rien trouvé de pertinent à ce sujet...
J'ai personnalisé ma page d'accueil Mac OSX Lion afin de disposer d'une icône par utilisateur (iMac 4 utilisateurs à la maison).
Mon carnet d'adresse est synchronisé avec iCloud et comprend une fiche personnelle avec mes données, dont une photo (personnelle).
Voici mon problème :
lorsque je me connecte à l'une de mes machines (iMac à la maison, MacBook Pro au boulot), mon icône/image sur mon écran d'accueil est systématiquement celle présente sur mon carnet d'adresse. J'ai beau la modifier via Préférences Systèmes > Compte utilisateurs > Modifier l'image personnelle par une autre sur chacune de mes machines, celle "par défaut" reprise sur mon carnet d'adresse revient systématiquement...
Or je veux disposer d'une icône différente comme point d'entrée sur mes machines...
Je ne vois aucune option dans le Carnet d'adresse me permettant de "casser" ce lien.
Ma fiche semble être liée à mon profil personnel...
Comment faire pour supprimer ce lien tout en conservant sur chacune des machines une photo différente ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils avisés !


----------

